# Brainfart



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok. I am ordering some heat sink project boxes, and they are aluminum, and I want to run some wires out and I CANNOT for the life of me think of a search term for the little nut things that you stick in the hole you just drilled to seal out moisture and protect the wires from the edges of the hole. Seriously.

I don't know, long day, too much designing, something, but if anyone can help me with the name, or even a hint, I can get this stuff ordered and start building this thing soon.

lol, thanks in advance!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Grommet?
Clamp connector?


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you mean these?










If so, then 'electrical grommets' should help you find some.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Grommet...yep...or is it Gromit?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

no, not grommets. I want the metal ones that have a nut on the back, but arent all big and clunky like hardware store conduit stuff, and have a rubber seal you have to break when you push the wires through, and a nut that tightens a wedge on the wire. The grommets might not be waterproof enough, and they wont hold the wire fast. I have seen some anodized black aluminum ones, but I cant think of the name. Its killing me.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I checked a package of them that I have from running electrical wire and they are called clamp connectors. I know it's not exactly the same but does that help your search?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Connector flex conduit?
Check Grainger and see if that's what you need.


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

cord grips


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Alright, thanks guys. It was cord grips! I would have wrestled with that for days, I have an unlabeled box of like 1000 of a size way to big. So frustrating. 

Im gonna make something nice next week, if everything comes in.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cord grips!
Good one scarybill!
I've seen those before but I never knew the name...now I know.
You need a label maker Hippofeet!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

LOL
No doubt.

I make too many different things, I would wear out a label maker in short order...


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Those look like a much better solution than the standard clamp connectors I've been using for my Christmas light controllers.
Where do you buy yours from?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Halstaff,

I don't know! 0.0

I ended up saying "I want these" and someone else found them and ordered them. I will ask.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Graingers, Zacks.you can probably get them at any electrical supply.

http://zackelectronics.com/electric...ource=google&gclid=CLWi-9_SsrsCFYZi7AodzkYAjw


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheeeeeezzzzze gromit


----------



## Retroplayer (Feb 22, 2013)

A bit late to the party, but they are also called "Cable glands."


----------

